# Be a part of keeping SAS clean



## Drew

While there are always going to be disagreements over some decisions for what content should be allowed and what shouldn't, *there are some things we can all agree on: drug spam, over the top personal attacks, porn, racism, etc.*

Help us out!

When you see content that violates the guidelines, click the







report icon in the bottom left corner of the post to *report the post to us*.

Thanks!
Drew


----------



## jane

Don't forget sexism, Drew!


----------



## grrungis

Why doesn't sas create a dirty forum that all the inapropriate topics can be disgused


----------



## Dempsey

What is drug spam? I have no idea where the line is drawn on talking about drugs.
Also I've received infractions for just 'minor' personal attacks, ones that were barely aimed at the person.


----------



## Neptunus

grrungis said:


> Why doesn't sas create a dirty forum that all the inapropriate topics can be disgused


And it shall be named "SAS After Dark." :yes

Actually, there is a "dirty group"... here


----------



## Amocholes

The purpose of this group is discuss Adult issues that relate to Social Anxiety as well as health issues.
It is not an open forum of gratuitous sex. It is not a "dirty forum" but the rules are relaxed a bit as long as they keep on topic.


----------



## Dempsey

What does drug spam mean?


----------



## Neptunus

Amocholes said:


> The purpose of this group is discuss Adult issues that relate to Social Anxiety as well as health issues.
> It is not an open forum of gratuitous sex. It is not a "dirty forum" but the rules are relaxed a bit as long as they keep on topic.


I stand corrected! :nw


----------



## mind_games

Dempsey said:


> What does drug spam mean?


I think its just spam from ppl or sites that sell medicines n what not (online pharmacies etc).


----------



## Dempsey

mind_games said:


> I think its just spam from ppl or sites that sell medicines n what not (online pharmacies etc).


I was confused because that has nothing to do with the quality of our posts, real users don't put that stuff up.


----------



## millenniumman75

For the drug spammers like that - no posts except "Get it here! SAVE SAVE SAVE!", they get banned outright. We don't tolerate online pharmacies here. You never really know what you are getting - it is best to go with the doctor.


----------



## Drew

Keep posts in this thread on topic.


----------



## Mr. Frostie

Drew said:


> While there are always going to be disagreements over some decisions for what content should be allowed and what shouldn't, *there are some things we can all agree on: drug spam, over the top personal attacks, porn, racism, etc.*


You left out flatulence. I got a warning for talking about passing gas.


----------



## VanDamMan

I will vigilantly carry a broom with me at all times.


----------



## millenniumman75

Mr. Frostie said:


> You left out flatulence. I got a warning for talking about passing gas.


We draw the lines with slang, too. Don't get snarky - you're lucky it wasn't an infraction. :wife


----------



## nothing to fear

millenniumman75 said:


> We draw the lines with slang, too. Don't get snarky - you're lucky it wasn't an infraction. :wife


the use of slang is worthy of a warning or infraction? why?


----------



## rincewind

nothing to fear said:


> the use of slang is worthy of a warning or infraction? why?


Yeah, seems pretty harsh to me. You'd think on a site full of people who often have trouble expressing themselves, you would get encouragement to say whatever is on your mind instead of being threatened for doing so! If someone starts posting huge amounts of really inappropriate material, fine, go ahead and ban them, but preemptively excluding relatively benign topics of discussion is not something I agree with.


----------



## nothing to fear

that's... really confusing. i see mods use slang. whats unacceptable and what isn't?


----------



## proximo20

nothing to fear said:


> that's... really confusing. i see mods use slang. whats unacceptable and what isn't?


Do what they say, don't do what they do...


----------



## VanDamMan

I tried to keep it clean. 


Instead I got another infraction.


----------



## WineKitty

nothing to fear said:


> that's... really confusing. i see mods use slang. whats unacceptable and what isn't?


Good question. I expressed dislike of a mod's use of slang and was told I was attacking. :stu


----------



## Amocholes

Not keeping it clean wasn't what got you the Infraction.


----------



## VanDamMan

Amocholes said:


> Not keeping it clean wasn't what got you the Infraction.


Having a sense of humor was.


----------



## Drew

The discussion isn't contributing to the purpose I had when I posted this thread.


----------

